# Bowl display ideas



## sawdustfactory (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been selling my work at craft shows and th elike for the last 3 years. Recently I've been turning a lot of bowls and I'm looking for ideas on how to display them. The above pictures were a test run for the new shelving systems. Any help would appreciated.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought a couple of displays from a store that was down sizing their inventory last year. Each one is approx. 6.5 ft tall, 3 ft. wide and has glass shelves. iI used these on my first show I did in Nov. They worked great and I like the way the bowls look on a glass shelf. You are not restricted to seeing the bowls on eye level, you can see all the bowls on each shelf without moving. I think this really help me sell more bowls than I expected to sell. Another thing I learned was lighting is very important. I had these two displays that were lighted and another display that was not lighted. I noticed the ones that were lit up attracted more people. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

An idea that I have seen at shows and I really like is to make individual stands of varying heights. These were put together so simple but unfortunately my product line does lend it self to them.

What he did was to cut 4" pvc into vary lengths from 24" to 40". Then he made squares of 3/4" plywood to fit on top & bottom that were 12" by 12" with a circle cut out inside to fit over the outside of the pipe. He then took another piece of 3/4" 12" by 12" and fastened it to the one for the top. then he installed a eye screw in the middle of the circle pointing down. On the bottom circle, he made a block of 2×4's solid so it had weight. He then attached the other square with the hole over that and attached a screw eye in the middle. To assemble it, he hooked a bungee cord from one screw eye to the other inside of the tube. Place a cloth over the top and he had a stand. Easy to set up & take down. Light weight to carry.

Adds interest as the items are at varying heights, so it gives more interest to the customer.


----------

